# Saurek`s 125G Iwagumi



## matty26 (Feb 25, 2011)

looks pretty awesome. some of those small rocks seem like they would get hidden by the hc once it thickens though.


----------



## lexbomb (May 23, 2011)

Looks awsome! How much did it cost to get the tank made?also I woukd love to see photos of the stand.

Looking great.
Ps what's the computer fan on the right side of the photo for?


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

Firstly, that looks like a really nice tank. Though I'd have to say that those stones look a little small to make much of a strong impression. I'd also consider grouping them a little more, rather than having them all more or less evenly spaced throughout the scape.

And for fish, while there are a ton of small schooling fish out there, I've always really liked ember tetras. Always wanted a group for myself, and I think they'd look great in this, or any, tank against an pretty much all green plan backdrop.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

This looks really promising. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Saurek (Jun 19, 2011)

*Stand pics*

Here is the stand pics:




























Don`t be confused with the absence of the filter - 2260 is chilling in the bathroom atm - getting cleaned for duty.

Well, idea was to make a ADA-style stand - I`ve ordered it in one little company - they make different furniture - not only aquarium stands. They messed a bit with the doors - gap is too big. And material is CPD - ADA uses harder wood. But it quite stable - so far 2 years of use. Also they make pipe arm for lighter.


----------



## Saurek (Jun 19, 2011)

lexbomb said:


> Looks awsome! How much did it cost to get the tank made?also I woukd love to see photos of the stand.
> 
> Looking great.
> Ps what's the computer fan on the right side of the photo for?


Thank you. Well, in 2009 tank price was almost 1000 Euros - today I would say it`s gonna be 20-30 % more. It`s three-side optiwhite (back side is "common" opti-float) 12 mm glass. Pretty expensive. But worth it - looks really sweet.

Fan is for cooling puproses - sine I use MHQ bulbs - they produce a lot of heat. Fan flow can dissipate it.


----------



## Saurek (Jun 19, 2011)

Dr. Acula said:


> Firstly, that looks like a really nice tank. Though I'd have to say that those stones look a little small to make much of a strong impression. I'd also consider grouping them a little more, rather than having them all more or less evenly spaced throughout the scape.
> 
> And for fish, while there are a ton of small schooling fish out there, I've always really liked ember tetras. Always wanted a group for myself, and I think they'd look great in this, or any, tank against an pretty much all green plan backdrop.


*smiles*

Well, yeah. Stone size is a real problem. Sometimes I think that its impossible to get "right" stones anywhere but in Japan - love Manten ones especially. I would like to get bigger ones - but those are the largest ones I could get. In our stores you can`t find proper stones - only Ohko (Dragon) stones - yellow version of them (I saw different kinds around net - grey ones and yellowish). So I was forced to order them from the foreign. Its the biggest one possible(. So thats why I arrange them that way - trying to make a reef, make them look as one bigger stone covered by water. 
http://www.aquajournal.net/na/iwagumi/styles.html - style IV.

Ember tetras are pretty cute - I`ll think about them.

Thank you


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like a nice clean setup! Looking forward to seeing it progress.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, A 125g rimless? Awesome!!! This is going to be very cool. I cant even imagine how beautiful it would be to look at this thing in person. Especially once its filled in!!!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Seriously nice materials. Tank and stand are awesome. I agree with grouping the rocks a bit more. It looks very evenly spread out. 

You should do 50-70 green neon tetras. That would be an awesome school of fish.


----------



## Fuzz (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful setup, I really like the rock placement. Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks great so far! I also agree with grouping them more. Could also use so more height by creating larger hills of substrate and pointing the rocks up more.


----------



## Saurek (Jun 19, 2011)

Hah. Looks like opinions have been splitted. Some people vote to group stones, others - to let it be.

As I said before - I`m afraid that they are not BIG enough to form a classical "three stones" Iwagumi - not for that tank height. So they just get lost. So idea is to form a mountain chain or reef rock. So stones have to be bit splitted.

Btw, here is a photo of dry iwagumi showtank from the recent Amano master-class in Moscow:










Tank is just 60 cm long and have 36 cm in height. And the main stone may be even bigger than mine. Perhaps I should cut 15 cm of my tank top

I wish one day I`ll get another tank for island composition with stones. 90х45Х45 would be ideal imo.

And I`ll add some gravel for sure. Did it allready and replaced one stone so far.

Thank you for the feedback, guys. Will keep it updated.


----------



## Saurek (Jun 19, 2011)

*Version 1.1*

Here is slightly modified version with more grouped up rocks:










Like it more so far.


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

Saurek said:


> Here is slightly modified version with more grouped up rocks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i really like this! it's going to be really nice :biggrin:


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I like the right side in the new arrangement. Left side, ehhh. Too uniform in slope and pitch on all the rocks. 

I think you need a more mounded substrate too. Very flat it seems.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree with Gatekeeper. Too much point and not enough flow on the left side. Its coming along great though. I am really going to like this.


----------



## Saurek (Jun 19, 2011)

*Version 2.0 (beta)*

Here comes version 2.0 (beta - may add some small rocks and more gravel for sure):










Looks "simplier" and stronger I guess.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks very nice Saurek!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I like number 2 better


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

very clean =) love the rocks


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

i'm so jealous...i have 12 tanks...but none are as sweet as this.

eh, i like first version better. the grouping on the left is visually too tight. the rocks are fighting each other. not working together like on the right side. which looks like that mountain/reef look.
but if you like the second... i suggest moving the larger stone on the left to lean more left, make it more passive.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I REALLY liked #1, well the right side on #1. The only thing I would do is give it more substrate height variation.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

You have the setup very centered. I think if you could pull one of the sides forward some more with more mounded substrate and rock and have the other side offset by the golden ratio, you will be getting somewhere. I still think that the above right side was the best attempt and something you should work from.


----------



## Saurek (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for the all your feedback. Really appreciate it, together we`ll make it better! Actually, we already did for sure.

Well, I have tried different variants today - even to combine new left side with "old" right side - nothing that could satisfy me. About right side in ver. 1.1 - yea, it looks not bad but something feel wrong in it for me - especially when I look at it in real life - not at photo. So there is version 2.1 - I have replaced supporting rocks in left and right sides. Also, added some gravel. Should I add more btw?










- front view (almost my computer seat if I turn back 180 degrees)










- angle view (from the armchair, next to my computer seat)

I guess I should left it for day or two - since my eyes "get blurred" with different setups so far. At the moment I can`t find the better variant. We will see.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

All of the scapes have been pretty good. If you want it to appear as though you have larger stones, another idea is to move some of the rocks closer together, kinda like combining them to give you a little different look. I did that with this scape








Just an idea.


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

i'm still liking the one at the top of the page the best. what if you rotate the rocks on the left side so the sides now facing the right end up facing the front? that way they aren't all going in the same direction and look more like the ones on the right side.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Looking a lot better than the first. I love the computer fan!


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Subscribed! Beautiful!


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

IMO the right side of post #16 is perfect. But the left side looks hollow and too directional.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It's going to be a good looking tank.


----------



## Saurek (Jun 19, 2011)

Another day - another setup

Praise be to the Photoshop. I tried to combine two parts - "good" left and right from both of previous setups..and find it to my liking at last. Well, only thing I miss in new right side - is big badass stone, but - since it was half-burrowed - I was able to replace him by using two other stones. So here comes our "mutant" setup - which took good sides from both of his parents:










I think that I was able to create a feeling of one big underground stone in the right side now.

I guess that I need to add more substrate again


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

im liking this one. Good balance on it too =)


----------



## Saurek (Jun 19, 2011)

*Finale*

So here comes the final version. Played with left side a bit - most important - moved small stone to the left, feels more natural now. Added another 10 kg of gravel.

I`m about to plant that baby:



















Photos of the planting process incoming.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

This beautiful. It really is.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Oooh, I really like this one. The rock on the very left would look better if it was closer to the main big rock. #2 And the other one up more on the hill.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh please get this things planted and post some pics!


----------



## Saurek (Jun 19, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Oh please get this things planted and post some pics!


Hmm..may be I should left it as it is? Forever dry - like a stone garden? ;-)

Here is some planting process pics:










- HC - its on the metal net, not in wool - was pain to plant 5 such units.










- Tweezers resting on the cliff watching far islands.










- Planting Barge on duty.

Filling it with water at the moment. Got to set filter ready, connect lilly pipes and CO2 before bed.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Ooo more pics!


----------



## bacarlile (Jun 22, 2007)

This looks phenomenal! I would love some more detail on the HC metal net process, very cool looking.


----------



## Saurek (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry for delay in posting - I have troubles with filter. 2260 is weird machine. Yeah, it have insane power for it cost..but is super bulky, hard to prime sometimes, pretty noisy. Yesterday I have troubles with pump (guess silicon ring get damaged, so it caused leaks, fixed it with silicon-tape, but it was only half of the troubles. 2260 is generally is a big can with cap, where the pump sits, and some screws that holds that cap refused to rotate at 100 % = that mean leaks. Fixed it today - simply added shims, working smooth so far.

So if you ever consider to purchase that filter - think twice. It have its advantages, but its extremely hard to set up.

Anyways, here is pics of the second day after setup night:



















Water is a bit cloudy - but what else should I expect on the second day without cycled before filter (last setup I have two tanks functional).

Will keep you updated.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's looking great Saurek!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful! Love the hardscape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great! this last scape is the one i like the best!


----------

